# Lorex camera L-view



## topmmc (Sep 25, 2014)

I have lost my password for my L-view on my PC, is there a fix for this? I tried uninstalling and reinstalling, that did not help.

thanks:banghead:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

You would have to reset the device you are accessing via lview and the use the documented default username and password to logon then reset the password to something you will remember.


----------



## topmmc (Sep 25, 2014)

Ouch, I have 4 devices.
I can log on with my iPad, just not my pc


----------



## topmmc (Sep 25, 2014)

Can I uninstall from windows and pull al references from reedit to reset PW on reinstall?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

passwords are not usually stored in the registry or in any readable format.

if you can access via ipad than use the ip to get into the settings and set the password to something you know. No factory reset required.


----------



## topmmc (Sep 25, 2014)

I use the iPad app, I don't see a way to change the pw other than on the camera which I have. I just can't access the PC app


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

The app password IS the camera password. If you don't know the password you have no choice but to change the password on the camera so you can then put that camera password in the lview application.


----------

